# Marineland Single Bright LED Lighting System for plants?



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I picked this up yesterday from Petsmart for some reason thinking it would work to grow plants. Now I am not so sure. Thoughts and opinions? It makes the tank look great, and I love the moon light, but for $50 it has to grow my Christmas moss and Anubias.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I was looking into these myself for my planted tanks and in my research I found that the single bright LED may not be enough for plants- but the double bright LED are...I want to get one and try it out...but nearly $70.00 ouch.....thats what I paid for all my lights for 13 planted tanks, however, for moss and anubias it might be fine since they are pretty low light needs...

I could never figure out the kelvin conversion or color spectrum on the LED lights...so if anyone has a link......lol....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't know if this is exactly what you are looking for, OFL, but try here:

http://ultraledlights.com/full_spectrum_grow_light.htm


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Single Bright refers to smaller LED for some reason. The double-bright uses newer technology grid array LED "bulbs" that produce a a bit more light per watt.

I'm wishing Marineland would go ahead and put both into one lighting bar so we can choose what kind of day the tank gets!


If you go to Walmart they may have "standard" $15 to $20 LED desk lamps, these contain the kind of bulb the "double bright" lights use. If I need to grow algae for snails or whatnot I just stick one on the corner of the tank and boom... algae. No K rating I've seen but they're awesome desk lamps too.

It gets really complicated as to why they call them single and double... but keep in mind that two singles won't penetrate as deep as a double. 

Double brights do get warm.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I was considering buying the double bright one... The reason I am willing to pay a bit more for the LEDs is that I wanted to save some energy when I go to my new school. Since they are trying to be a green campus, I figured I could try to have a 'green tank'. Literally green with plants, and then green so far as energy use.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Don't know if this is exactly what you are looking for, OFL, but try here:
> 
> http://ultraledlights.com/full_spectrum_grow_light.htm


Thanks...yes, that was helpful....I wish I could afford one of those lights....those are awesome.......


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

You are MORE than welcome! It's about time I am able to return the favor of all the help YOU have given me and others on the forum!!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Well I cannot afford those lights either, but I am going to take back the Marineland and I just bought an Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strip. Hopefully it will come in the mail soon! With the reflector and the power supply the total is closer to the $70 of the double bright Marineland, but from what I have read, the Ecoxotic is possibly a higher quality LED. I will add a R2 Solutions Moonlight eventually, but right now the bank is broke.


----------

